# Identifying a bare vintage soft tail frame?!



## L8 APEKS (May 29, 2008)

Hey all,
I had been looking for a KHS Team ST, because soft tail bikes were the quirky red-headed step children of the bunch, and I enjoyed my time on that bike. Instead, I happened across a naked aluminum soft tail frame that I cannot identify. I went ahead and bought it just for shits and giggles. Can anyone help me out or point me in the right direction to try to identify the make/model of this old soft tail? TiA!


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

That looks like a swing arm and strut bike full suspension frame rather than a soft tail? Is that a pivot behind the bottom bracket?


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

With the exception of the small reinforcing bar between the seat tube and the top tube and the seatpost clamp, that looks just like an old Yeti arc soft tail (mid-90's). Maybe another builder who used a Yeti rear triangle? Similar dropouts and suspension (including the bb area, google other pics). maybe email them and see if anyone there knows more about it?


----------



## L8 APEKS (May 29, 2008)

Turns out, it's a BMC XU2 (BMC Bicycles, Switzerland). This little sucker was $1900 in 1995! Posting it up in the classifieds. I had thought it was a Yeti as they are virtually identical (down to the geometry and measurements). The only differences are very minute...the look of the lower rear pivot, and the location of the cable hanger on the rear shock is about 1/2" different. Oh - and the satin finish. That was a BMC thing.


----------

